# Vip 211 and HDMI



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have ordered my VIP 211 and want to connect it to my JVC HDILA TV.
It has a HDMI connection. When I look up HDMI to HDMI cables on google and various other sites they have so many different prices and some claim they are higher quality, gold plated etc.
Please can someone explain what cable should I buy and how these different cables will effect my viewing.
I currently have a 301 which I am giving away.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

In my opinion.. get the cheapest one you can. HDMI cables can be found on ebay for very reasonable prices.. you are wasting your money if you buy a branded hdmi cable.

That said, all of the HD dish recievers have come with cables.. my 942 did.. You may not have to spend any cash at all.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Many have found good cables at a great price here:
http://www.monoprice.com
PLEASE!!!! DON'T spend $100+ for Monster Cables....They're nice....but the less expensive units do just as good a job of transferring data to/from devices....as MANY here will attest!! 
Use that extra bling for a nice meal at a fancy restaurant....an extra "box o' suds"....or a trip to the Bahamas.....(OK...maybe NOT enough savings for that last one...... )


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember HDMI and DVI are a digital transfer. You either get it or not. Like others have said. No need getting expesive cables but also want something that is not flaky.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

dsanbo said:


> ....or a trip to the Bahamas.....(OK...maybe NOT enough savings for that last one...... )


I don't know, when's the last time you priced Monster Cables? You might be able to swing a budget flight. :lol:


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

mruk69 said:


> I have ordered my VIP 211 and want to connect it to my JVC HDILA TV.
> It has a HDMI connection. When I look up HDMI to HDMI cables on google and various other sites they have so many different prices and some claim they are higher quality, gold plated etc.
> Please can someone explain what cable should I buy and how these different cables will effect my viewing.
> I currently have a 301 which I am giving away.
> ...


You may want to wait. The 942 came with HDMI cables (2 piece HDMI-DVI-HDMI).

If you do need to order, you might try cablestogo.com. I had good luck with them on some DVI cables I needed a couple of years ago. Their lowest price HDMI appears to be a 2m cable at $30.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 411 is not shipping with HDMI, component, or even S-Video. Just A/V and coax.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> The 411 is not shipping with HDMI, component, or even S-Video. Just A/V and coax.


Assume you mean cables.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Look on Ebay I just won a HDMI cable for 1.00 plus shipping works great..


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate your responses. I can't believe they sell them that cheap on fleabay. I think that is what I will do. 
It has been posted on various forums that all new receivers come with RF and RCA component cables only. Pretty stupid in my opinion to sell a HD receiver and not include Digital Cables. 

I hope Echostar does not start selling cars as you will have to buy your own engine.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

mruk69 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate your responses. I can't believe they sell them that cheap on fleabay. I think that is what I will do.
> It has been posted on various forums that all new receivers come with RF and RCA component cables only. Pretty stupid in my opinion to sell a HD receiver and not include Digital Cables.
> 
> I hope Echostar does not start selling cars as you will have to buy your own engine.


Yeah....They'll sell you a car with "free factory air".....That's RIGHT!!! All 4 tires come with free air from the factory.....!! Or.... "We're sorry....There are no engines available for that model right now.......":nono2:


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Not really any different then when they used to sell printers and not include a parallel or usb cable! Idiocy I know, but HP used to claim it was for cost-savings. cost-savings for them because the prices of the printers weren't discounted to account for the lack of a cable!


----------



## tweak89 (Dec 14, 2005)

Might want to check your local Radio Shack. Some may still have the $12 6ft HDMI cables (Catalog # 15-1085). I'm picking one up today as my 211 is being swapped out tonight.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree I purchased a cheapie HDMI cable off EBAY and it works great. I spent like 14.00 for it. At retail it was 49.95 or higher.

:hurah:



Neil Derryberry said:


> In my opinion.. get the cheapest one you can. HDMI cables can be found on ebay for very reasonable prices.. you are wasting your money if you buy a branded hdmi cable.
> 
> That said, all of the HD dish recievers have come with cables.. my 942 did.. You may not have to spend any cash at all.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I got the receiver yesterday, however it is going to have to be replaced. 
When I turn it on it comes up with Message 061 Vital information is been downloaded. Underneath it says boot recovery, it takes about 10 mins to complete and then restarts and does it all over again. I let it stream for 4 hours and it kept doing the same thing.
Now, this really ticks me off.


----------



## tweak89 (Dec 14, 2005)

I got my 411 ( I was told I was getting the vip211, but got the 411 instead) and it took a bit to get it authorized. It got stuck and apparantly didn't recive the "hit" from Dish. After resetting it a couple of times it finally went through.

I really like the new menus and guide. Nice to have a small show description (I got used to that from DirecTV).


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

tweak89 said:


> I got my 411 ( I was told I was getting the vip211, but got the 411 instead) and it took a bit to get it authorized. It got stuck and apparantly didn't recive the "hit" from Dish. After resetting it a couple of times it finally went through.
> 
> I really like the new menus and guide. Nice to have a small show description (I got used to that from DirecTV).


Thats what happened to my 211 it kept looping in boot receovery.
Finally called Dish, he told me to restart and belive it or not it went into aquiring signal. I tried that about 10 times and didn't work so go figure.
But it is working now.
A few years ago after Dish launched Nashville Locals, dish had problems getting a re-tranmission agreement with one of the stations. So they reduced the locals price by a dollar until they reached an agreement and and installed a free OTA antenna. Well guess what that antenna picks up all the Digital local channels. I got to watch the football games and 24 in HD yesterday.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds like this is a common problem with the 411s...I just (FINALLY!!!!) got mine yesterday and had to go through the initial setup with E*'s CSR twice before it "took".....But then had trouble with the optical audio output. Turned out to be a bad connector on one end of the Toslink cable I was using to connect to the 411. Good news is the audio's fixed....Bad news is....E* has already shipped a replacement after I called last night and wasn't able to get a "fix" of the audio problem; I'll just refuse the UPS shipment (per their instruction) and am sending my old (leased) 811 back anyway...which, btw, still had 3.33 software on it.....


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I made a post about this issue in James' 211 review post.


----------

